# Great Hunt in MN



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

had an awesome hunt with my friends. we shot 30 geese in less than 2 hours. we got 4 bands leg iron is not that imporant to me but some people thinks there awesome. here some pics.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice work, have yet to get any bling on a canada


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Great hunt!

Is that a DNR pickup in the last pic?


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

Wow great job! Save some for the rest of us.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Nice work!!!

It seems like MN right now is producing lots of iron and some plastic!!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i dont think thats a dnr truck i think its methuselah s truck but i could be wrong


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

WHAT ?????


----------



## Methuselah (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah Jake thats mine. We tried it again this morning and ended up with one. Guess you can't get limits every day!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

you cant complain if you dont get any more birds this year 4 bands that is just nuts i havent got 1 yet blhunter got the first for the group today


----------



## Man of all Seasons (Sep 14, 2008)

Got a few this morning, good way to close the season :sniper:


----------



## Methuselah (Sep 5, 2008)

Good way to close the season?! Heck, we still have two mornings and two nights left. Then it's time to break out the bow for a week and stick a deer!


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

lets shoot em up boyz


----------



## White Diablo (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice shooting!


----------



## Methuselah (Sep 5, 2008)

We managed to kill 13 more tonight. If only the season wasn't over tomorrow!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey Zach, welcome to NoDak! Nice birds :beer:


----------



## Methuselah (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks Alex. Here are a few pictures from lastnight.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Methuselah said:


> We managed to kill 13 more tonight. If only the season wasn't over tomorrow!


I hear that. With the amount of cooperative birds around and the fields getting cut. Now is the time to be having season open, not closed. Oh well, less than 2 weeks till duck opener.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Great shooting guys! I can't wait until this weekend for NoDak's waterfowl opener.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

snow123geese said:


> Great shooting guys! I can't wait until this weekend for NoDak's waterfowl opener.


Ditto that


----------

